# Cohiba Secretos look Rough.... Real?



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

no issues in the past from the vendor personally. but im not a frequent flyer with them.
never ordered this cigar before. but they look a little imperfect compared to cohibas i have had in the past. any experiance with these? is this normal for this cigar? notice the cap, on the one out of the box, and the discoloration and blotches on various others.

























































I Added a few extra photos just in case


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

They don't look right.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

If I could smoke one I would know. But then I can't return them (so I assume) If there not real


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I smoke enough of these to let you know they aren't supposed to look like that....they are creased and too many bumps to ever get past QC...and that doesn't even take into account what the band really looks like...if you have a closeup of one I'd almost bet that it's counterfeit.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

It bugs the hell out of me that the barcode and number is torn off of the guarantee seal. Bands look pretty loose on some of those cigars. All of the details on the box construction seem about right though.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. Your confirming what I feared. Not sure I have any recorse. There gaurenteeD so they say, but telling a ceder they sold you fakes seems like a good way to get the boot.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

The box looks legit, the cigars inside the box do not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiGars (Dec 11, 2013)

gibson_es said:


> Thanks guys. Your confirming what I feared. Not sure I have any recorse. There gaurenteeD so they say, but telling a ceder they sold you fakes seems like a good way to get the boot.


If they are guaranteed then I would return them on the account you don't like the quality. You don't have to tell them you think they are fake. And I wouldn't worry about getting the boot, I just would find somewhere else to order from.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

I bought 20-25 boxes of these last year and they were all almost flawless. None of them looked this rough. I would send this box back on looks alone. These may not be fake but they could be "seconds" that should have never gotten by QC. You don't usually see that many $8 cigars faked but the only way to know for sure is to smoke one.

Mine came from Ravi, Bryan, and Bjork if you know those three sources. I wouldn't buy Cubans anywhere else!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not familier with those sources. I can count my sources and a half and a half Unfortunately. I have smoked cigars for years but never got into CC's enough to call for box purchases very often until recently. 

I will send the vendor a message requesting refund due to quality. I hope I'm given the choice for refund and not just a reship. Though I feel that forgetting to mark the check-box for "inspection" may have contributed. Though maybe not.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If you used a credit card then dispute the charge if they drag their feet. ..always use a reputable card and vendor.


----------



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

If the box was unopened and seals were unbroken you can still check for authenticity through the Habanos SA website. The serial number is printed in micro-print in three places on the seal. Counterfeiters cannot fake the micro-printing. If the seals were unbroken and the micro-printed serial number checks out on Hbaanos SA, then the smokes should be legit. You may still want to return them because of the way they look, but what a hassle. Sorry man.

If you don't know where to look for the micro-printed number go to The Cuban Cigar Website (Google it) and scroll down to "Current Warranty Seal - circa late-2010 on". It shows where on the seal the micro-printing is. You will need a good magnifying glass or a loupe to read the number.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

TomF said:


> If the box was unopened and seals were unbroken you can still check for authenticity through the Habanos SA website. The serial number is printed in micro-print in three places on the seal. Counterfeiters cannot fake the micro-printing. If the seals were unbroken and the micro-printed serial number checks out on Hbaanos SA, then the smokes should be legit. You may still want to return them because of the way they look, but what a hassle. Sorry man.
> 
> If you don't know where to look for the micro-printed number go to The Cuban Cigar Website (Google it) and scroll down to "Current Warranty Seal - circa late-2010 on". It shows where on the seal the micro-printing is. You will need a good magnifying glass or a loupe to read the number.


Definitely check the serial numbers on the seal. I didn't realize that they were put on the micro print. I was just looking for the one under the bar code which looks a bit savaged. I have to stop rabidly tearing into my boxes and pay attention to little details. I've got a box of Behikes with no date stamp on the lacquer box because I threw out the overbox too soon. I didn't realize that your seals cam intact.

The box on your Secretos sure looks legit. Got the Cohiba stamped hinges and the finish on the outside looks bang on for a maduro box. If the serial checks out, I'd keep them. If they smoke right and taste good I'd be happy to have them even if they look a little shaggy. Smaller $8 smokes are for smoking and enjoying even if they don't give you an overwhelmingly awesome unboxing experience. When you pop the seal on a lacquer box of Behikes the Angels are supposed to chorus backed by ranks of clarions.


----------

